# Conozcan "Chepén" al norte de LA LIBERTAD



## fabian_peru

Hola a todos, en esta oportunidad voy a presentarles a mi tierra: la ciudad de Chepén, capital de la provincia del mismo nombre en el extermo norte del departamento de La Libertad.
La ciudad, con alrededor de 50,000 habitantes, está a 130 Km al norte de Trujillo; y la provincia de Chepén limita por el norte con Chiclayo (Lambayeque), al sur con Pacasmayo, al este con Contumazá (Cajamarca) y al oeste con el océano Pacífico.

Sus actividades económicas principales son la agricultura de arroz, caña de azucar, etc; comercio y últimamente agroindustria.

El clima de la ciudad es muy caluroso en verano y frío moderado en invierno.

Esta es una imagen del Google Earth, se aprecia la ciudad de Chepén emplazada en las faldas del cerro del mismo nombre


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chepén: Plaza de armas y centro de la ciudad*

Algunas fotos de la plaza de armas y el centro de Chepén

Vista parcial de la municipalidad y el edificio del centro cívico ocupado en su último piso por el ICPNA




Vista de una tienda para el hogar y al fondo el imponente cerro de Chepén que domina todo el panorama de la ciudad




Debido a la intensa actividad comercial, diversas entidades financieras cuentan con sucursales en la ciudad
Caja Nor Perú (ahora Nuestra Gente)



Caja Municipal de Paita y algunos hoteles



Otra vista del centro civico



Contorno de la Plaza de Armas



Los motocars y mototaxis son el medio de transporte de las mayorías






Vista de la Plaza de Armas de Chepén, al fondo la iglesia matriz y el palacio municipal



Bodegas y licorerías en el contorno de la plaza de armas



Otra vista de la plaza de armas



La calle Trujillo (mi calle) por el centro de la ciudad



oh! las motos



Calle Lima en pleno centro, en esta calle se ecuentran los estudios juridicos, contables, consultorios medicos, y en esta zona en particular mucho caos en el tránsito.



Banco Azteca y Mi banco



Crediscotia (antes banco del Trabajo)



Vista de la Plaza de Armas desde el jirón Atahualpa (iglesia, banco continental, y municipalidad)



Local de tiendas EFE en el jirón Atahualpa


----------



## Cazafantasias

Por fin vemos cómo es Chepén. Muy buen aporte, fabian_peru. Ojalá te sea posible subir a la torre de la iglesia matriz o al cerro para captar panorámicas. También he oído hablar sobre Chérrepe, balneario ubicado casi a la altura de Chepén, por el límite entre La Libertad y Lambayeque.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chepén de noche*

Algunas fotos que tomé el domingo a las 2 de la mañana (salía de la juerga y aproveché para tomar algunas fotos)

Calle San Pedro, la principal calle de la ciudad, donde se encientran la mayoria de comercios y principales entidades financieras, de madrugada






Plaza de armas



Iglesia matriz






Palacio Municipal



Banco Continental en las esquinas de Atahualpa y San Pedro



Centro Civico, con las luces apagadas no se ve tan chevere



Caja Trujillo



Desde un jirón, vista de la avenida Exequiel Gonzales, la mas grande y larga de la ciudad (25 cuadras)



Edificio del Banco de Crédito en la calle San Pedro


----------



## fabian_peru

Gracias.
A la torre de la iglesia no sé si se pueda subir, pero al cerro si consigo unas cuantas puntas bravas sí.

Chérrepe es una caleta y balneario muy concurrido en semana santa, no voy hace años, pero si sé que hasta ahora se armas unas juergazas para esas fechas.



Cazafantasias said:


> Por fin vemos cómo es Chepén. Muy buen aporte, fabian_peru. Ojalá te sea posible subir a la torre de la iglesia matriz o al cerro para captar panorámicas. También he oído hablar sobre Chérrepe, balneario ubicado casi a la altura de Chepén, por el límite entre La Libertad y Lambayeque.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chepén: fotos y recuerdos*

Aqui algunas tomas diversas de la ciudad

Antiguo balcón



está mal conservado y encima la estrella del apra para rematarlo



casa típica chepenana, la mayoría de ellas sufrieron los embates del fenómeno del niño de 1998, muchas ya no existen.



Club Social Chepén



Otro balcón, este como no lo tiene el apra si está bien conservado :lol:



El comercio de ropa es otra actividad importante en la ciudad, acá una foto de los exteriores de una boutique


----------



## MONINCC

Ohhhhhhhhh que linda esa casita tipica chepenena...


----------



## *ClauDia*

Esta simpático... tan sólo si fuera menos desordenado.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chepén: las calles de la ciudad*

Fotos de calles y lugares que no están cerca al centro

Av. 28 de julio






Cerro de Chepén y en la cima la estatua de Cristo Redentor (se ve pequeño pero mide mas de 16 metros), Esta estatua es la parte final del vía crucis construido en las laderas del cerro. Ya habrá oportunidad de recorrerlo cámara en mano



Jironcitos chepenanos






también hay un "boomcito" de contrucciones en Chepén


----------



## protector88

Siento decirlo pero el mal gusto reina en esa ciudad...el local de la municipalidad me parecio interesante y claro algunos de los balcones son bastante agradables a la vista.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Y si creen que lo han visto todo*

*CAOS... porque toda ciudad tiene dos caras*

La avenida Exequiel Gonzales tomada por comerciantes informales un fin de semana



Calle San Pedro un domingo en plena hora punta... háganse una idea :nuts:


----------



## fabian_peru

como chepenano te digo que .... TIENES TODA LA RAZON, la pequeña ciudad ya sufre de todos los males de las ciudades grandes



*ClauDia* said:


> Esta simpático... tan sólo si fuera menos desordenado.


----------



## fabian_peru

lamentablemente el crecimiento desordenado y con CERO planificación han rendido sus frutos. Ahora decir que el mal gusto reina allí, me parece una exageración...al fin y al cabo es cuestión de gustos. saludos



protector88 said:


> Siento decirlo pero el mal gusto reina en esa ciudad...el local de la municipalidad me parecio interesante y claro algunos de los balcones son bastante agradables a la vista.


----------



## protector88

Definitivamente es cuestion de gustos...


----------



## tacall

de buena onda... me recuerda un poco a juliaca.. en especial por sus calles chicas y poco planificado.. mas aqui si pintan sus fachadas (Y)


----------



## rafo18

Espera algo mas interesante, en la imagen satelital se ve muy bien planificado, las zonas al borde del cerro se ven bien.

Chepen para la Libertda vendria a ser para Arequipa como Camana, que ubicacion tiene esta ciudad en su contexto regional??


----------



## Libidito

La tierra de mi madre...viví 4 años en Chepén y si que ha cambiado pero no todo es malo....bueno cuando voy para allá me quedo a veces en la casa de mi tia en La Av. Ezequiel (asi uno sale a la disco como la Carpa jajaja aún sigue? ) y otras veces en el fundo de mis abuelos alas afueras....
Chepen tiene zonas buenas como Palma Bella casi a la salida....Las zonas mas jodidas son la cuchilla, esa zona del mercado central, Chequen y bueno el via crusis del cerro una vez lo subi solito con mi hermana y su esposo y no se como no nos cuadraron jajajaja
Tambien conosco Cherrepe aunk está un toke lejos pero es una playa bonita.


----------



## rafo18

La "cuchilla" que buena :lol:


----------



## Libidito

rafo18 said:


> La "cuchilla" que buena :lol:


La cuchilla es un parque que es en forma de cuchilla mas que ser peligrosa tiene mucho caos visual y vehicular aunk de noche si es un poco peligroso.


----------



## rasogu

no diferente a cualquier ciudad peruana del mismo numeor de habitantes aunque hay que rescatar que por lo menos en eso lugares de la foto se ve limpio


----------



## Grifo

Gracias por las fotos Fabián, si conozco Chepén y es bonito, me falta entrar a Pacasmayo, sólo he pasado por la Panamericana, para que este thread quede perfecto le pido a algún moderador que borre las mediocridades que han escrito por ahí. El tema está muy bueno, saludos Fabián.


----------



## FerGon

un poco de desorden pero me gusta


----------



## yvan789

me gusta la forma k tiene la ciudad de una media luna, vista desde el satelite se ve chevere" (primera foto)
por la ciudad se ve interesante y desordenada pero tiene su gracia y por cierto k lindas playas k tiene si hubiera algunos proyectos en aquellas playas seria chevere!
gracias por las fotos primera vez k veo este lugar"saludos:cheers:


----------



## fabian_peru

Nuevamente gracias a todos por sus comentarios, en verdad el tema ha tenido más acogida de la que esperaba.

Voy a postear más fotos de otros lados de la ciudad, los alrededores y el entorno de la ciudad.

Saludos!


----------



## Libidito

Hermoso Cherrepe hace mucho que no voy ahora veo que está mas poblado.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Oigan y qué le pasó a ese lobo marino?


----------



## antonio32133

Asu que coleccion de fotos gracias amigo Fabian por compartirlas con nosotros estan cheveres..


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos Fabian, gracias por darnos a conocer Chepén!


----------



## fabian_peru

El Bajopontino said:


> Oigan y qué le pasó a ese lobo marino?


Salió a tomar sol jajaja
No es común ver lobos marinos por esta zona, pero a veces aparecen.


----------



## DefKoRnes

Qué bacán la playa...será motivo para ir de visita... gracias por las fotos


----------



## cmonzonc

fabian_peru said:


> Debes estar corto de vista :nuts:


Al potencial turístico me referóa, es mi punto de vista... qué podría hacer en Chepen, apenas vi una par de casas (las que tenian balcones) que estaban en algo (no son la gran cosa tampoco) tampoco he visto mucho... ir a la playa uhmm a mi no me parecio tan bonita y pues potencial por si crecera más o no (extensión, economía, rostro urbano, etc)... potencial como una buena ciudad poco, como una ciudad que crecera más pero quizás siga siendo poco agraciada, sí, quizás.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Talambo*

Talambo es una ex hacienda y cooperativa arrocera y azucarera ubicada al este de la ciudad y el cerro de Chepén.

Es recordada también por el incidente entre españoles y peruanos que desencadenó en el combate del 2 de mayo.

La época dorada de las grandes haciendas ha dejado algunos vestigios.

Casona de la hacienda




































Ingenio









Museo de la casona









Parque de la entrada de la cooperativa y al fondo el imponente cerro Chepén



Fotos tomadas de la página www.todochepen.com

Saludos!


----------



## fabian_peru

*Panorámica del cerro*

Una vista panorámica del cerro Chepén desde la panamericana










está un poco chiquita, pero para q se den una idea.
Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gusta la hacienda, debería recuperarse y convertirla en hotel u otro tipo de atractivo turístico.


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonita la hacienda, sería genial si la recuperaran y la convirtieran en un espacio turístico como se está haciendo con la Hacienda San José en Chincha.


----------



## skyperu34

Yo noto un trio muy dinámico que hacen Chepén, Pacasmayo y Guadalupe. El movimiento comercial es bastante notable ahi.

Que hay del Via Crucis. Hace algunos años subi a su cerro por el camino del Via Crucis y las vistas de arriba son impresionantes !


----------



## DefKoRnes

Esa casona tiene un gran potencial turístico me ha llamado bastante la atención ya me la imagino recuperada...


----------



## Libidito

*Fotitos de algunos viajes que hice a Chepén, "La perla del norte"*

*Llegando a Chepén, desde la Panamericana ya se aprecia*










*La municipalidad*










*A las afueras*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Está chevere la casona, si tienen razón, un hotel la haría! Está chevere al laguna y al fondo el cerro, buenas fotos Libidito!


----------



## antonio32133

La municipalidad de chepen se parece bastante a la de pimentel aca en Cix


----------



## fabian_peru

*... via crucis....*

Jesus y su madre



Jesús y las mujeres de Jerusalén.
Puede observarse el lado sur-oeste de la cuidad, los castillos de Lurifico y el valle de Jequetepeque que rodea la ciudad casi por todos lados



Jesus cae con la cruz.


----------



## fabian_peru

*... via crucis ...*

Jesús ante Pilatos



Jesús en los brazos de su madre


Chepén: parte cercana a la plaza de armas



La única zona que no está rodeada por el valle, detrás del cerro, al centro de éste.


Desde lo alto del cerro, mirando hacia el nor-oeste... más valle


----------



## Grifo

Muy buenas fotos Fabián, gracias.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Si, muy buenas las fotos! Que buena vista!


----------



## ELMER

Que fenomenal serie de fotografías, en verdad estupendas, muy buen thread Fabian.


----------



## Libidito

Hermosa vista!!!!


----------



## vitucho21

se ve muy bien chepen, gracias por las fotos fabian


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustó el vía crucis, primera vez que veo algo así.


----------



## fabian_peru

Como siempre, muy agradecido con los comentarios.

Una de la iglesia matriz


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bonita foto, una iglesia fuera de lo común.


----------



## Libidito

Que bonita la iglesia!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Lindo pueblito, provoca conocerlo.


----------



## antonio32133

Muy conservada esa iglesia..


----------



## uranio

buenas fotos!


----------



## fabian_peru

*Fotos de primavera*

Nuevamente hola a todos, regresando con las fotos de mi ciudad, acá les muestro algunas fotos tomadas el fin de semana pasado.

El calor ya está asomando con fuerza, todos los días están soleados y las noches ya no son frías, sino frescas.

Parque recreacional Chepén:






Calle Guadalupe, cerca al parque recreacional




Urb. Palma Bella, Av. 28 de Julio




Hospital del MINSA en la Av. 28 de Julio


----------



## fabian_peru

....


----------



## fabian_peru

*Otras zonas de la ciudad*

En la Panamericana, uno de los ingresos a la ciudad, por la prolongación de la Av. Exequiel Gonzales







Este parquecito está en la misma entrada que se muestra





En este parque (que no sé cómo se llama :S) hay varios tallados en viejos troncos referentes a la identidad cultural y religiosa de Chepén



Prolongación de la Av. Exequiel Gonzales


----------



## fabian_peru

*Plaza 2 de Mayo y Plaza de Armas*

Se está reconstruyendo la plaza 2 de mayo en el lado centro-este de la ciudad. La plaza antigua era muy bonita y representativa de Chepén, con una remodelación habría sido suficiente, pero bueno, ya está hecho, y así está quedando:





Acá una de los alrededores de la plaza 2 de Mayo y de fondo el imponente cerro Chepén




PLAZA DE ARMAS





Balcón de la Municipalidad... APOYA A LADY... jeje


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

esta bonito chepen en primavera


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos, se ve bien Chepén.


----------



## Libidito

QUE DEMONIOS LE HAN HECHO A LA PLAZA DOS DE MAYO!!!!!

Acaban de destruir los mejores años de mi niñez!!!! 

Maldito alcalde lo odio!!!!! como es posible que los chepenanos hayan permitido que hagan eso con la plaza........que pena siento.


Por otro lado hacde años que no voy al parque recreacional.

Y deberias tomar mas fotos a la urb. palma Bella es una buena zona.

Gracias por las fotos Fabian.


----------



## fabian_peru

Libidito said:


> *QUE DENONIOS LE HAN HECHO A LA PLAZA DOS DE MAYO!!!!!*
> 
> *Acaban de destruir los mejores años de mi niñez!!!!*
> 
> Maldito alcalde lo odio!!!!! como es posible que los chepenanos hayan permitido que hagan eso con la plaza........que pena siento.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado hacde años que no voy al parque recreacional.
> 
> Y deberias tomar mas fotos a la urb. palma Bella es una buena zona.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Fabian.



IGUAL, cuando un día llegué a Chepén y pase por la plaza (vivo a menos de una cuadra) pensé que estaba teniendo una pesadilla, tantos recuerdos de esa plaza a la que mi generación le decíamos sencillamente "el parque".

La culpa es de los vecinos quienes pidieron la remodelación... la kgaron, así de simple.

En la Palma Bella la gente es muy recelosa y se paltea un poco si ven a alguien tomando fotos, pero este hilo tiene para largo, así que de todas maneras habrá más fotos de esa zona... y pronto el Gran Corso del Norte 2009.

Saludos y gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Libidito

fabian_peru said:


> IGUAL, cuando un día llegué a Chepén y pase por la plaza (vivo a menos de una cuadra) pensé que estaba teniendo una pesadilla, tantos recuerdos de esa plaza a la que mi generación le decíamos sencillamente "el parque".
> 
> La culpa es de los vecinos quienes pidieron la remodelación... la kgaron, así de simple.
> 
> En la Palma Bella la gente es muy recelosa y se paltea un poco si ven a alguien tomando fotos, pero este hilo tiene para largo, así que de todas maneras habrá más fotos de esa zona... y pronto el Gran Corso del Norte 2009.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por los comentarios.


kay: esperamos mas fotos.

Al menos debieron dejar los postes del parque, las bancas!!! esos arboles que tenia....los talaron!!!! es un crimen!!!!


----------



## vitucho21

Se ve bonito Chepén, Gracias Fabian por subirlas las pic's


----------



## Tyrone

A pesar de que la informalidad cunde como en casi todas las ciudades peruanas Chepén luce sus calles limpias y pavimentadas, y la mayoría de las edificaciones tarrajeadas y pintadas. Ciértamente que con una mejor gestión municipal la ciudad luciría muy bien, pero asi como está ahora luce mucho mejor que ciudades del mismo tamaño (y más grandes también)


----------



## fabian_peru

*Semana de Chepén 2009*

En el mes de noviembre, todos los años, se celebra la semana de Chepén, que es una conmemoración de la elevación de Chepén a la categoría de ciudad.

Entre _el 8 y el 15 de noviembre del 2009 _se celebró la *Quincuagésima Semana de Chepén*, aquí algunas fotos de los distintos eventos que se desarrollaron en esas fechas (más vale tarde que nunca )

8 de noviembre - Pasacalle



Las autoridades provinciales con las reinas 2009 de Chepén


Comparsas de grupos artísticos de la ciudad












Una del jirón Atahualpa


Muestra urbana 


Fotos de caminantes :cheers:


----------



## Libidito

Rebuenas fotos!!!! gracias!!!!


----------



## fabian_peru

*Semana de Chepén 2009*

También se llevó a cabo el "Festival Gastronómico del Arroz".

No me pregunten cómo se llaman los platos, sólo sé que todos son en base a arroz, que es el principal cultivo del valle del Jequetepeque:

Este supongo q es arroz con choros, acompañado con jugo de maracuyá y ensalada de cebolla






Las misses degustando






El alcalde y las reinas degustando el llamado "arroz a la chacra", plato basado en la ración de comida que los trabajadores de los arrozales consumen cuando van a sus labores:


Un primer plano de la olla con el "arroz a la chacra"


----------



## Libidito

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww no pues esto si lo aplaudo, muy bien Chepén!!! eso trae mas turismo de saber que habia esto me iba por unos dias a Chepén!


----------



## fabian_peru

Libidito said:


> Wowwwwwwwwwwwww no pues esto si lo aplaudo, muy bien Chepén!!! eso trae mas turismo de saber que habia esto me iba por unos dias a Chepén!


JAJAJA, estuvo de la PM, todavia no has visto nada. A propósito aproveché que no salí para colgar las fotos, es que está lloviendo como la gran flauta!

En un toke más fotos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buenas fotos, si que celebran bien en Chepén.


----------



## cesium

vaya, sinceramente me he quedado boquiabierto con ese Castillo de Lurífico, me hubiera gustado conocerlo en su época de gloria, alguien tienen idea en que fecha fué construído? y por otro lado ese Arroz a la Chacra se ve muy bueno.

saludos


----------



## Libidito

fabian_peru said:


> JAJAJA, estuvo de la PM, todavia no has visto nada. A propósito aproveché que no salí para colgar las fotos, es que está lloviendo como la gran flauta!
> 
> En un toke más fotos.


Allá tambien está lloviendo???? por que aqui todo el dia esta que llueve y sigue ahora lloviendo.


----------



## fabian_peru

*Las Reinas de Chepén 2009*

Si, sigue lloviendo.

Las representantes de la belleza chepenana, versión 2009.






Miss Chepén 2009






Colocando las banderas de las delegaciones que nos visitaron


----------



## fabian_peru

cesium said:


> vaya, sinceramente me he quedado boquiabierto con ese Castillo de Lurífico, me hubiera gustado conocerlo en su época de gloria, alguien tienen idea en que fecha fué construído? y por otro lado ese Arroz a la Chacra se ve muy bueno.
> 
> saludos


Hay una reseña del castillo al inicio de esa tanda.



Libidito said:


> Allá tambien está lloviendo por que aqui todo el dia esta que llueve y sigue ahora lloviendo.


Acá igual... ... más fotos luego!


----------



## vitucho21

Buena Fabian gracias por las fotos, se ve bien chepen, y ver las antepenultimas fotos me dio hambre .

uyyyy las mujeres Chepenanas esta bien :lol chepenanas creo q asi se les dice).


----------



## Libidito

Tenia una prima que fue reina pero no sé en que año.


----------



## fabian_peru

Libidito said:


> Tenia una prima que fue reina pero no sé en que año.


¿Nombre y apellido?


----------



## Libidito

fabian_peru said:


> ¿Nombre y apellido?


Bélgica Saldaña.


----------



## fabian_peru

Libidito said:


> Bélgica Saldaña.


Si, creo que fue la reina del 2008, representó a Chepén en el último Miss La Libertad.


----------



## faite

siempre quize conocer CHEPEN .... ahora ya se algo mas...
tuve una novia que es chepenana ...tantos recuerdos ...
que sera de su vida xD


----------



## alexis0602

faite said:


> siempre quize conocer CHEPEN .... ahora ya se algo mas...
> tuve una novia que es chepenana ...tantos recuerdos ...
> que sera de su vida xD


Si te recomiendo es una hermoso lugar , con sol y muchas cosas mas...
Espero ir pronto para pasear aunq hace tanto q no me doy una ecapada por alli...
Saludos:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Arrivasplata

Esta es la PLAZUELA SANTA ROSA DE LIMA UBICADA EN LA ENTRADA DE CHEPEN...BENDITA PERLA DEL NORTE


----------



## Arrivasplata

Gracias al Canon Minero y a la MUNICIPALIDAD DE CHEPEN se ha construido la VILLA DEPORTIVA MUNICIPAL ( VIDEMU CHEPEN ) esta fotito es para los Chepenanos y Chepenanas que residen en el exterior o en el extranjero...

http://chepenbiocarrillo.com/imagenes/galeria/02ba/092.jpg

http://chepenbiocarrillo.com/imagenes/galeria/02ba/093.jpg


----------



## Arrivasplata

Gracias al Canon Minero y a la MUNICIPALIDAD DE CHEPEN se ha construido la VILLA DEPORTIVA MUNICIPAL ( VIDEMU CHEPEN ) esta fotito es para los Chepenanos y Chepenanas que residen en el exterior o en el extranjero...










http://chepenbiocarrillo.com/imagenes/galeria/02ba/093.jpg


----------



## Arrivasplata




----------



## Arrivasplata

Interior de la VILLA DEPORTIVA MUNICIPAL CHEPEN ( VIDEMU CHEPEN )


----------



## Arrivasplata




----------



## Arrivasplata

CANCHA DE MINIFUTBOL DE LA VILLA DEPORTIVA CHEPEN ( VIDEMU CHEPEN )


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Luce muy bien la VIDEMU.


----------



## DefKoRnes

Muy buenas las últimas fotos...me imagino que las piscinas se llenan para verano o están de limpieza no? la cancha de minifútbol me gusta.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

gracias por las fotos, se ve bien videmu. La fachada no tanto, pero por dentro si! bien por chepen


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chérrepe 2010*

Algunas fotos de la caleta de Chérrepe (Fotos de Facebook)













































Espero les gusten... a propósito con la nueva distribución del foro no sé donde michi va a saltar este tema


----------



## fabian_peru

*Chérrepe 2010 - II*

Más fotos (cortesía de Facebook) de la caleta de Chérrepe que en esta época empieza a llagar gente a pasar la temporada de verano.




























Una vista a la zona de acantilados


----------



## alej_or

fabian_peru said:


> Más fotos (cortesía de Facebook) de la caleta de Chérrepe que en esta época empieza a llagar gente a pasar la temporada de verano.


La Punta Chérrepe, pertenece al distrito lambayecano de Lagunas, provincia de Chiclayo; ahora no sé si habrá dos chérrepes, si es uno ... entonces solo te refieres a la playa lambayecana....

aqui este link del imarpe
http://www.imarpe.gob.pe/chiclayo/Ecoturismo/Ecoturismo.htm


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que tranquilidad, me encanta.

Gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## kurono1994

Arrivasplata said:


> Esta es la PLAZUELA SANTA ROSA DE LIMA UBICADA EN LA ENTRADA DE CHEPEN...BENDITA PERLA DEL NORTE


Perla del norte?? :nuts: , pero si parece cualquier distrito de Lima norte hno: q`decepción


----------



## fabian_peru

alej_or said:


> La Punta Chérrepe, pertenece al distrito lambayecano de Lagunas, provincia de Chiclayo; ahora no sé si habrá dos chérrepes, si es uno ... entonces solo te refieres a la playa lambayecana....
> 
> aqui este link del imarpe
> http://www.imarpe.gob.pe/chiclayo/Ecoturismo/Ecoturismo.htm


Leyendo el mismo link que estas citando, la punta Cherrepe está en el límite entre Lambayeque y La Libertad. Como es una "punta" o sea algo así como una pequeña península y nuestro mar está al oeste, la punta se divide en lado norte y lado sur... estamos hasta ahí? ok

Las fotos que muestro en su mayoría son del lado sur (Distrito de Pueblo Nuevo / Provincia de Chepén / Departamento de La Libertad) y algunas (las de los acantildaos) si son del lado norte.

Saludos y gracias por la acotación, pero las "playas" de Chérrepe son chepenanas... con la explicación quedó claro no?

Chau!


----------



## fabian_peru

kurono1994 said:


> Perla del norte?? :nuts: , pero si parece cualquier distrito de Lima norte hno: q`decepción


Esa no es la plazuela santa Rosa, sino el mercado central y la avenida Exequiel Gonzales con sus jardines centrales invadidas por ambulantes.
El "mercado central" de casi cualquier ciudad del Perú en general es una decepción.
Las fotos que posteó ese usuario no corresponden al lugar que indica, ninguna. Y yo sí mostré algunas de esa zona y del caos en algunas zonas de Chepén el inicio de este hilo.
Así que antes de decepcionarte te recomiendo que revises todo el hilo. O mejor aún, visites mi tierra, en donde se te va a tratar muy bien.

Chau!


----------



## angelex69

Excelente!!


----------



## capullana

Me ha gustado Chepen, mucho movimiento y esas esculturas en el cerro me ha dejado impresionadas, muy bonitas.


----------

